# Wie brenne ich unter Windows und clone cd folgende Dateien?



## Lukasz (23. Dezember 2003)

Wie brenne ich unter Windows und clone cd folgend Dateien?

Hallo ich habe heute von einem User E-mail bekommen, das ich ein download bei mir einstellen soll.

Aber er hat mir Brenn Dateien zugesendet.

Folgende Dateien habe ich.

mydl.ccd   +    mydl.img   +  mydl.SUB

Die image konnte ich weder mit clone cd noch mit Nero öffnen.

Was soll ich tun. Leider kenne ich mich mit clone cd fast nicht aus.


Gruss Lukasz! Und frohe ´Weihnachten euch allen.


----------



## Erpel (23. Dezember 2003)

Du musst CloneCD starten, dann auf "von Image auf CD brennen " klicken. Im folgenden Fenster kannst du dann die zum Image gehörende ccd Datei öffnen.


----------

